

What Happens to Your Brain When You Have Stage Fright - weisser
http://lifehacker.com/what-happens-to-your-brain-when-you-have-stage-fright-493170800

======
Gertig
The low-power position is really interesting, this is definitely something I
have noticed myself doing and then trying to consciously stand up straighter
to combat it.

I'd say sometimes I go too far the other direction and am way too casual when
doing public speaking as a way to say "it's ok because I don't care what you
think".

